

Intense tracking for swine flu shot's side effects - tokenadult
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jYpADnYwe3IJPwF9tQUHfjzceccgD9AVRP3O0

======
blahedo
This is really reassuring. Without being particularly anti-vaccine overall, I
have some reservations about what is essentially a 1.0 product—and with the
mechanism of the shot being essentially a weak version of a disease that _we
admit is different but we don't fully understand how_ , putting out 150
million doses seems particularly risky.

Which is certainly not a reason to halt the vaccination program entirely, but
I'm glad that alongside the big push to vaccinate they're planning to tightly
track the side effects. If you don't have time for a beta test, at least have
a rapid development cycle! :)

